# New Black Frog Species Discovered - Animal News: Animal Planet



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

New Black Frog Species Discovered - Animal News: Animal Planet


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Very cool, thanks for the link.
Not bad for your first post!

John


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool looking frog!!


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Very cool, thanks for the link.
> Not bad for your first post!
> 
> John


I've actually been on here since 2004, but my last ID was deleted due to inactivity. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

That's pretty wild that they come straight out of the egg as a tiny frog. Nice post


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Erikb3113 said:


> That's pretty wild that they come straight out of the egg as a tiny frog. Nice post


I'm pretty sure all Elutherodactylids have direct development.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

reletively new to this was not aware of that. When they were saying it was in the tink family, that is different from the tinc I am familiar with right?


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, tink=/=tinc.


----------



## andyoconnor83 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah the tink refers to the sound of their calls. different family of frogs completely.


----------

